# Schülerversionen



## 2010 (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu, und wollte mit einer Frage beginnen.

Ich möchte mir demnächst, eine Schülerversion von Adobe zulegen. Aber da ich hauptsächlich nur Photoshop + Dreamweaver bräuchte, könnte ich diese für etwa 500 und paar zerquetschte kaufen. Nun denke ich aber, dass ich evtl. auch InDesign brauchen könnte. Und da wäre ich schon bei über 700€ für drei Progs. So kann ich ja auch gleich die Web Premium für 707€ kaufen. Jetzt aber die Frage, was ist wenn man das ganze zeugs irgendwann nicht mehr braucht? Gibt es die Möglichkeit diesen legal wieder an einen Schüler zu verkaufen über Adobe? Ich bin noch unsicher, welches Packet ich mir zulegen soll. 700€ ist ja auch nicht gerade wenig Geld. Kennt sich da jemand aus? achja und nochwas: Mit  InDesign kann ich doch Kalender etc. machen ja?!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
hier geht hervor das du das nicht darfst.


> Student and Teacher Editions dürfen vom Lizenznehmer weder verkauft noch unentgeltlich an Dritte weitergegeben werden.


Und ja mit InDesign kann man Kalender machen. Diesbezüglich würde ich dir auch diese URL mal ans Herz legen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (12. Oktober 2010)

Und anstelle von Photoshop ginge vielleicht auch Gimp oder man schaut sich mal bei Corel um ob es da Alternativen gibt.

Sonst stellt man sich ja auch die Frage ob man als Schüler solch viele teilweise (ausgenommen vielleicht Dreamweaver) professionelle Software benötigt?! Also der Kosten-Nutzen-Aspekt sollte demnach auch abgewogen werden.

Grüße Marco


----------

